# Rainshadow Blanks ???



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Tryin to build a heaver and was seeing if anyone has thrown or built a RS1502. The specs are what im looking for, but i heard that the blank is thiner then the 1509 to cut weight..... and im worried about the wear and tear that will be put on the blank. Any info would be great. 


Thanks,

AZN FHB


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're going to be rough on the blank, get the 1509. The thinner walls on the 1502 make it more susceptible to breaking from a chip or ding on the blank. If you're set on the 1502, check out the Mudhole Surf Rocket 1502, or go full out and get the Lami 1502. If price is a factor, the RS is a fine blank, but a 1508 or 1509 might be better suited for a rod that will take some abuse.


----------



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive got a RS1509 and i have a hard time loading it up properly when im casting.... Ill look at the 1508 in Bishops today... Thanks for the info


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if you know this or not, but the RS surf blank numbers mean the power of the rod. The 150 is the length in inches, and the number, 2, 8, 9, whatever, is the power of the blank. 2 being a more limber rod, 9 being a stiffer blank capable of handling more weight. If you don't need to throw 8nbait, maybe try a 1502 or 1507.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Asian FHB*

Go with the Rainshadow 1569. I think it is easier to load than the 1509 but I also think it is lighter.
Pretty Good Blank.
Fish Sticks 4 U should have them.
Jeb


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1569 is thin walled as well


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

love my 1509 with a hatteras cast..........loads up and flys it!


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I bought 2 of the rs1502 when they were made in u.s.a. They are not a fragile blank, were supposed to be a copy of the lamiglas. Some say they are a bit faster action. Alot lighter than the 1509 and easier to load.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I have three RS1502s. On the two conventionals I clipped the tip an inch or so until a #11 top fit nicely. Mated up with an Abu 6500 full of 17# Sufix Tri+ they'll throw 8oz in a tennis ball 110+ measured yards. They fight big fish very well. Probably my favorite rod. 

I also have a couple RS1569s that wear Abu 7000s. Like them very much, too. Don't think I could throw anything stouter than a 1569.


----------

